# Not too many sports nuts here, huh?



## Guest (Dec 11, 2001)

I just started visiting this board and I immediately gravitated to the Sports forum. The last post I see was over a month ago regarding World Series picks!

What? No BCS or NFL talk? We're smack dab in the middle of the biggest BCS controversy to date and an (in my opinion) unexpectedly great NFL playoff picture unfolding!

There have got to be a few football fans here. C'mon, who are 'ya?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Jeff, welcome to DBS Talk! I wish there was more sports fans here too. I try to post DBS sports related news articles when ever I come accross them. This is the eaiseast forum to moderate.  

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

Ok guys, here you go, you want controversy? There should be a couple of new threads here in just a couple of minutes, and we will see if anyone is interested.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

The only sports watch isn't a sport at all. I like to watch Pro Wrestling. (See told ya it wasnt a sport!)

The only time I watch real sports is when a sport airs in HDTV then I watch it because it looks so good.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

You are right, wrestling is not a sport. But, good to see that there are actually a few fans lurking. 

I could only dream of having access to HDTV programming for sports. but I have neither an HDTV compatible set nor local HDTV programming for such events. The locals here in Denver have been arguing with residents over the construction of their transmitting tower for a couple of years. That one's long from over. I'll be receiving all my broadcasts in HDTV from DiSH Network long before that one gets solved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

You would be surprised how many people lurk around here. It's too bad more people don't post especially since a password isn't necessary.

I'm like Scott. The only time I will watch sports is when it's in HDTV. I will probably be watching the olympics though. I've talked to the head office at Dish and begged them to carry the olympics in HDTV. They say Charlie is looking into it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

Well I am a big-time sports fan but ... I am a Viking fan (they are playing like sh*t) and been a Twins fan for years (they are facing contraction). Fortunately I have the current Timberwolves. Kevin Garnett (IMHO) is one of the top 2 or 3 all-around players in the NBA. Also Gopher and Hawkeye fans in the Big Ten. Great thing about satellite is I buy the multi-sport package and get 3 channels with live sports .. Fox Chicago (main one that comes with AT150), Fox North (mt T'wolves, Twins, Gopher hockey, Brewers), and Fox midwest (Blues, Cardinals). Now my fear is Charlie is going to make me lose Fox north and Fox Midwest. It could cause me to go to cable ... God forbid! How do others fee?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

I dont think Charlie will let RSNs go. There are too many people whod leave E* and never come back.

Anyways, Im a big NFL fan, I like the Jets and Titans. I used to be a big time NASCAR fan but Iv gradually drifted away from autoracing. I dont like basketball and only watch MLB during the WS. I like hockey but dont watch it that much, I watch about 30 Sabres games a season, 10 Bruins games and some Toronto or Montreal games.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

hey,i'm surprised that dish is getting rid of 10 fox sports channels. I'm a timberwolves fan,as well as the minnesota wild. Now their taking off fox sports north. I don't know what you guys think. I have directv and still have fox sports nets. Which i enjoy as well as i get NHL center ice. I'm dropoing next year's MLB extra innings. With thsi contraction & giambi's $120 deal amke me sick on baseball. I enjoy watching the twins,but this is crazy. The only thing dish has is the wrestling ppv's i enjoy. i know the wwf isn't a sport,but can be entertaining. Right,Scott? Anyone else be upset if they took those 10 fox sports channels away?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2001)

Maybe Charlie feels that its okay to take them off now, but they'll be back if there is a merger.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey guys, once the merger takes place and Charlie boots * all* the sports programming off the air to make room for those all important shopping channels, you can all support your local cable company.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Haven't been around here in a few months since Lesley was dating Al or something like that. Glad to see the site has picked up. Whatcha wanna talk about? PGA, Bowling, Tennis, MLB, NFL, CFB, NBA, MCBB, WCBB, NHL, backhauls or how much the MLB package is going to stink w/o OTA feeds again this year?


----------

